# Turbo Help!



## Jmassa89 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, I have a 2000 740i I sport and want to turbo it. I was wondering if anybody knows what size would be good, if I can get twin turbos and where I can buy them. Thank you!


----------



## DaJackel (Nov 4, 2007)

A good VF Supercharger is around $6000+Installation cost. Just fyi.

http://www.vf-engineering.com/


----------



## Ethirtysicks (Nov 10, 2007)

yea, i would go with a supercharger on that car....i love turbos....but for your car, supercharger all the way.


----------

